# Special offer to all Forum members....



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

If anyone has the SAP Grilles and would like them refinished to the color of your car I am offering my services for 40.00 + shipping back to you. 
*If you're interested please PM me. *










Finished product in Phantom Black with GTO letters highlighted...(addl chg for highlighting).


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Dammit, were where you when I had my car!?!?
This is a hell of a deal, thanks for the special pricing John!:cheers


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweet! Now i just have to get the SAP grill.
I'm soo bookmarking this thread


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

How long is this offer good for? Does it go for ANY color that we want to paint them, or just black? 
Sorry for all the questions, there was just no small print for me to read. hehe


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> If anyone has the SAP Grilles and would like them refinished to the color of your car I am offering my services for 40.00 + shipping back to you.
> *If you're interested please PM me. *



Johne---Great price on the grilles. How much for rear spoiler - I like the contrast with the grilles.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

How did you highlight Letteres and how much more $. Is that brush or what?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Holden said:


> How did you highlight Letteres and how much more $. Is that brush or what?


Macy's doesnt tell Gimbels.....:lol: 
*PM me for info*


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

blackonblack said:


> Johne---Great price on the grilles. How much for rear spoiler - I like the contrast with the grilles.


*PM me for details*


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> How long is this offer good for? Does it go for ANY color that we want to paint them, or just black?
> Sorry for all the questions, there was just no small print for me to read. hehe


Any color......offer is good till I post *"no more" :lol: *


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

took mine off the goat 10 min ago and will be shipping tomorrowarty: them damm clips:shutme


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Great offer johnebgoode


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

man iam i the only one interested in this. mine is shipping today


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

pm sent...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bgood they are on the way. keep me posted. been wanting to get these done long time ago:cheers


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> man iam i the only one interested in this. mine is shipping today


heck no mine been gone


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

you sent ur off to bgood too? this is a great price. a local guy wanted to charge me about 190.00 to get it done


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Sent mine Tuesday


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> you sent ur off to bgood too? this is a great price. a local guy wanted to charge me about 190.00 to get it done


 dang that is how much i paid for the things.....


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah tell me bout it. thats why i have not got them done(until now) to high. thx jbgoodarty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

free bump


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> free bump


Got yours today....


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Got yours today....


thx for the pm :cheers


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I got my Grills back today, fast turnaround! They look great in red and should be posting pics this weekend. Thanks Johnebgoode.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Holden said:


> I got my Grills back today, fast turnaround! They look great in red and should be posting pics this weekend. Thanks Johnebgoode.


Glad you're happy.........you're welcome


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Holden said:


> I got my Grills back today, fast turnaround! They look great in red and should be posting pics this weekend. Thanks Johnebgoode.


:agree I hear that. When i shipped mine out, they said it would arrive on 3/9, and I got them back on 3/10. Thanks john, they look incredible and I can't wait to get them on the car.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

already got mine on i post some pics sat maybe. the wife is making go out of town in the goatin the morning


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

People...........due to an increase in my material bills, I am forced to raise the price to 50.00,(was 40.00),for the grilles only. Highlighting is not included in this price as noted prior. Thankyou.


----------



## ITS BACK (Mar 9, 2006)

*Received Grilles back from johnebgoode*

johnebgoode done an exceptional job on our grilles. So good, they were installed the evening they were received.  If attachment works here is a pic, more will be added to our gallery when weather permits. Thanks again to johnebgoode! Great to have such nice members in the herd.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

does great work. :cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the props everyone......I try to make everyone happy with our work.


----------



## ITS BACK (Mar 9, 2006)

Now have pics in our gallery of the new SAP Grilles that were painted by johnebgoode. Once they get approved you will be able to view.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

ITS BACK said:


> Now have pics in our gallery of the new SAP Grilles that were painted by johnebgoode. Once they get approved you will be able to view.


Looks good........:cool


----------

